# Selling Photos



## Soppy (Jan 17, 2008)

has anyone sold photos to iceposter.com? Just looking to see what everyone else's experiences were with them.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2008)

never heard of it.


----------



## Soppy (Jan 31, 2008)

only one answer? come on guys i know you can do better...


----------



## craig (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you can do better. Tried to find your photos on there but couldn't. At any rate most of the work I saw was not very creative.

Love & Bass


----------



## Soppy (Feb 3, 2008)

the reason none of my work is on there yet is because i have to ship them to ukraine...:meh: thats where their printing house is. (i haven't gotten them off yet because i am waiting to be told how i will know if someone buys my photos). the work under the "other" category isn't bad. i'm not in this particular aspect of photography for the creativeness, just the money in this case. i still like being creative but i had photos around and wanted to make some money off of them. i will be shipping very generic car photos to them when i do send them. as time goes on i will send some more creative stuff in depending on how it works out. i will put a copyright notice on the bottom but the primary thing i am worried about is my photos being stolen. i have signed a contract though it doesn't require me to send them photos by a certain time. i get 30% of the list price on the website which is why i am interested.


----------



## craig (Feb 3, 2008)

Why are you thinking the web is a good outlet for your work? What is your local market like?

Love & Bass


----------



## Soppy (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I am a High School Student with almost no free time so I figured the web was a good place to start. I work at a Grocery Store on the weekends so I don't have time to go to a market. The nearest one is about 45 minutes to an hour away and I would like to try and do this with as little monetary risk as possible (i.e. printing photos and guessing what sizes people might like). If any of you know of a good place to sell pictures online or something else that would work for me, please let me know. I would also like to know your thoughts on the above website because I am not bound to selling the photos solely to iceposters.


----------



## photomaker123 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you want to sell photos you should try this tutorials: http://www.how-to-sell-photos-online.com/


----------

